# Rivers of light wheelchair/ECV access



## disneydork

I am trying to find out if anyone knows what the wheelchair access is like for Rivers of Light? We were wondering if it might be safer to do a dining package, and are wondering if the dining package area is wheelchair accessible?  Thanks in advance for any info anyone has!


----------



## mamabunny

When you are going?  

We are planning a quick trip down at the end of April, and have grabbed FastPasses.  I'm hopeful that will work!


----------



## gap2368

@mamabunny  when are you going and when do you have your FP for I am going down at the end of April too


----------



## Hopefully

I am interested in knowing about ECV access if having a ROL Dining Package as well. Inclines and stairs are a big problem for me, and pictures look like there are both.
We will be going in October


----------



## GranJan

We saw the Rivers of Light show last Tuesday. We had fast passes. There was a ramp that was fine with my ECV. If walking or using a rollator it might be difficult. The seating was good. It's right in front to the far right. I think the dining package section is on the opposite side of the fast pass section. An ECV came in late & was taken to the center but people on the lowest row had to move their feet so she could drive through. Anyone with an ECV should get there early. I wouldn't attempt it without a fast pass to insure you get HA seating. It seemed that the dining package seating may be better but I'm not sure unless I tried it to compare. I was happy with our seat. There was a few spots to park ECVs with a bench in between. My husband sat on the bench. I stayed in my chair since the bench was very tall.


----------



## disneydork

I just called Disney Dining and they told me that the dining package area is wheelchair accessible.  I hope that turns out to be true.


----------



## mamabunny

gap2368 said:


> @mamabunny  when are you going and when do you have your FP for I am going down at the end of April too



I need to check on that - our adult daughter is setting everything up for this trip, and I haven't checked to see where everything is at just yet! LOL good thing I trust her completely!

I believe our Resort dates are the 24th through the 28th, but I need to find out which night she got the FP for ROL. We are meeting friends for ROL and she had to work around their schedule.  Come to think of it, I'm not even sure which Resort she decided to land at - we were talking about everything from Pop to POFQ to OKW, Poly or WL...!


----------



## Bete

I know for other events scooters are allowed in the handicap section.  Is this true for River of Lights? Or is it wheelchair only for the handicap section?


----------



## gap2368

I do not think anyone know for  sure I am guessing you will be allowed to take your ECV in. There are a number of us going the end of April so we should know by then


----------



## GranJan

We were there 1st week of March & saw ROL. I use a scooter & there is space for them next to a bench for family to sit. We were seated in front on the far right corner. I assume there are other areas for scooters also. After the theater was full, I did see a woman in a ECV being led towards the center. People were having to move their feet back so she could get through, sadly some chose not to move their feet leaving her very little space to drive. I would get there early with a scooter. We were seated about an hr before the show. We had FPs & ask if there was plenty of space for ECVs. We were told if we were in line at the time given on the FP, we could be seated. I don't see how they could be sure of that not knowing how many with FPs would be in ECVs. For those able to walk, there is a ramp. Just to be safe, we got in line early so they seated us. It's beautiful so I didn't mind the wait.


----------



## joxer1014

First time in AK with a wheelchair.  We have our FPs for ROL but would like to know if you have to line up at a different area even with the FP?


----------



## gap2368

I am not sure but I do know that at the end of April there is ( I think 3 of use going) so you will have a great report the last week of April first week of may


----------



## GranJan

Just ask one of the workers, they'll show you where to go & help get you seated. Just don't wait till the last minute. We ask where to line up & were seated early. There's plenty of beautiful scenery so it's not bad waiting. We had FPs too. Better to be seated early than wait in line. Plus it's easier before the crowd is let in.


----------



## ashleypmo

We will be traveling with our two children with Down syndrome, one of whom will be in a SN stroller, and the other will be in a regular stroller which we'll get a wheelchair pass for. Both are mobile and can transfer out of the strollers for attractions: they need them for safety reasons (DSDs, 11, is an elopement risk). Question: best strategy for RoL?  Is there special designated wheelchair seating? DAS? 
My son does best in his stroller while waiting in queue, but he needs to sit down closer in order to stay engaged with shows (he has some vision issues). 

With Fantasmic, we tried sitting in the wheelchair section once, but it was too far back. I ***THINK*** last trip a CM let us get our seats early-- but I can't remember for certain. I feel like I remember them telling us to go to a certain entrance and we were able to get in. 

With FotLK, they let us enter early,  bring him into the theater in the stroller, and then park it along the back and sit in the front row. 

Any insight into how RoL will handle this? What we should expect/ask for? Thanks!


----------



## gap2368

There is no DAS for ROL or there was not at the end of Feb. begging of March when I asked

I would FP unless he can wait in line. I know the end of April there will be a few of us there and can give you a better idea of what you can do.


----------



## mamabunny

Dingity-Dang I am excited about that FP!  

@ashleypmo, what @gap2368 said is what we know for sure so far.  Try to get a FP for ROL because so far it is our understanding that DAS will not be utilized there.  

And keep an eye on this forum, because there's at least 3 different members here who will all be at WDW at the end of the month!  

2 WEEKS! SO EXCITED!  (sorry, that just popped right out LOL)


----------



## gap2368

Oh no @mamabunny it is two weeks from today for me too.

Ashleypmo when are you going to disney


----------



## ashleypmo

gap2368 said:


> There is no DAS for ROL or there was not at the end of Feb. begging of March when I asked
> 
> I would FP unless he can wait in line. I know the end of April there will be a few of us there and can give you a better idea of what you can do.





gap2368 said:


> Oh no @mamabunny it is two weeks from today for me too.
> 
> Ashleypmo when are you going to disney





mamabunny said:


> Dingity-Dang I am excited about that FP!
> 
> @ashleypmo, what @gap2368 said is what we know for sure so far.  Try to get a FP for ROL because so far it is our understanding that DAS will not be utilized there.
> 
> And keep an eye on this forum, because there's at least 3 different members here who will all be at WDW at the end of the month!
> 
> 2 WEEKS! SO EXCITED!  (sorry, that just popped right out LOL)




We leave in about 3 weeks!!! We're taking our DD and SIL for their honeymoon. This will be his first trip!


----------



## gap2368

ashleypmo said:


> We leave in about 3 weeks!!! We're taking our DD and SIL for their honeymoon. This will be his first trip!


well you should know what to expect all thought I do not think any of us have a wheel chair tage I am guessing they will treat it the same as a wheel chair, I think there might be some space closer to the front, but like I said easer get a FP unless you want to wait in a long line and if you need to sit up front get a FP


----------



## DisneyOma

I second (or third) the suggestion to FP+ this attraction - wheelchair seating is limited, and if you need down front wheelchair seating even more limited. Also see the CMs at the attraction to let them know your needs.

Edited to add - from google maps, it looks like most of the HC seating is front row, accessed by ramps. One side has more seating than the other, or else it's just not an updated photo, as there is construction stuff up around the area. There are a few balconies in the top rows that look like possible HC seating, or they could be staging areas.


----------



## SueM in MN

I can confirm that DAS is not available at this point for ROL.
Wheelchair seating IS available in the top and along the water for ROL.

There are 2 Fastpass entrance doors, both in India. TOP row Fastpass area is just a few seats/spaces.
Total mobility spaces = 12

The remainder are down a switchback ramp down the right side as you enter the theater.

The total number of wheelchair spots are 2 in a special area that looks like some kind of special area with lounge couches, 10 on the water along the front row and 2 on the top row to your right as you enter.


----------



## SueM in MN

Fastpass top row


----------



## SueM in MN

Switchback ramp in Fastpass area and some of the front row seats in Fastpass area. 
One picture is the regular seats.


----------



## SueM in MN

The Standby area has 10 mobility device spots on the front row closest to water. 
There are switchback ramps at each side of the theater  that lead to the front. 

I counted 10 mobility spots in the top row. There may be more - the area is just across from the Nemo show and is being used for stroller parking. 
Both the Fastpass and regular theaters are open for people to just sit during the day.


----------



## mamabunny

Thanks, @SueM in MN for all of those pictures - they are (as all of your pictures always are) excellent!


----------



## CJN

SueM, you rock!!


----------



## Danislee

Any idea how early you would want to show up to try and get close?  I'll hopefully have a Fastpass when I go.


----------



## SueM in MN

Danislee said:


> Any idea how early you would want to show up to try and get close?  I'll hopefully have a Fastpass when I go.


if you have a Fastpass, I would plan to arrive at the beginning of your Fastpass window.

If there are 2 shows, the second is likely to be less busy.


----------



## Danislee

Thanks Sue, that's what I thought, but wanted to confirm.


----------



## QTWO

We went to ROL this last week of April. I wanted to post about our experience, for others who are planning to visit the show.

Like Fantasmic, seating is first-come-first-serve regardless of whether or not you are in an ECV/chair (though Fastpass does go first- it fills the right side of the theater- and the "premium" seating usually enters last because their seats are assured- in the middle of the theater). You cannot DAS the line. We were in the standby line on the left side of the theater.

There is a sloping ramp to the bottom of the amphitheater where people who cannot transfer watch the show. There are fixed spaces for a chair and the companion seats are also fixed (in stone). Additionally, there is seating for those who cannot transfer at the very top in a fenced-in section, but you will be sitting in front of a fence. The premium seating has no-transfer seats next to companion benches at the top.

If you "can transfer", you are escorted to the top of the theater to park your chair in wide niches in the walkway walls. Then, you are asked to walk up two steps (with handrails) which brings you to the top row of the amphitheater. From there, you can sit on a bench seat (like Fantasmic) or start walking down stairs to find the bench seat you like. The top three rows of benches are reserved for people with disabilities.


----------



## QTWO

No... no different area. We lined up with everyone else. But, the cast members approached us and redirected us as we began to enter the theater. Then, we were re-routed to an accessible area.


----------



## QTWO

The seats for the dining package are absolutely accessible (at the top of the theater) and they are great seats too...  There are places for chairs and bench seats for companions.


----------



## gap2368

for the FP there are at lest 2 wheel chair set at the bottom not sure if there were more at the bottom they did save some set in the front for people to transfer too.


----------



## mamabunny

We went tonight - and @QTWO covered it exactly!  I came here to write up my experience, but you nailed it for me!  

Great show - so glad we got to see it!


----------



## gap2368

was there too it was great show


----------



## SueM in MN

There was an already existing thread about ROL which had multiple photos.

3 new threads were started in the last few days asking the same questions. 
I merged all of the threads, so people will have access to all of the answers.


----------



## Talking Hands

I noticed handicapped seating at the top near Nemo.


----------



## Tamaruny

*w*e visited in beginning of March, I fast passed since it was new, and i wanted to ensure a spot, but it seemed like all of the wheelchairs line up at fp entrance, there were many of spots for wheelchairs, but they didfill up by the end of seating, so get there early if unable to transfer 





disneydork said:


> I am trying to find out if anyone knows what the wheelchair access is like for Rivers of fp Rivers ofLight? We were wondering if it might be safer to do a dining package, and are wondering if the dining package area is wheelchair accessible?  Thanks in advance for any info anyone has!


----------



## SueM in MN

gap2368 said:


> for the FP there are at lest 2 wheel chair set at the bottom not sure if there were more at the bottom they did save some set in the front for people to transfer too.


See the photos I took. They show the accessible seating in the Fastpass area.


Tamaruny said:


> *w*e visited in beginning of March, I fast passed since it was new, and i wanted to ensure a spot, but it seemed like all of the wheelchairs line up at fp entrance, there were many of spots for wheelchairs, but they didfill up by the end of seating, so get there early if unable to transfer


The guests using mobility devices who have Fastpasses would go to the Fastpass entrance and be directed by the CMs there.

There is also a similar amount of accessible seating in the Standby area. Guests doing Standby would get into the line. You might want to get into the line, then have a member of your group check with the CM at the entrance. That way, if guests using mobility devices are being pulled out of line, you will know. But if they are being told to get into the regular line, you won't lose your spot in the line.


----------



## sunset7132

disneydork said:


> I am trying to find out if anyone knows what the wheelchair access is like for Rivers of Light? We were wondering if it might be safer to do a dining package, and are wondering if the dining package area is wheelchair accessible?  Thanks in advance for any info anyone has!


im in a wheelchair and wondering the same thing


----------



## sjs314

I just booked the dining pkg since I use a ECV and can't do stairs.
How long before the show starts do you suggest arriving? Or would I've better off getting a fast pass for ROL? TIA


----------



## mamabunny

You don't have to use stairs - there is a ramp.  Just tell the CMs that you can't transfer (meaning in this case that you can't walk down the stairs) and that you need to know where the ramp is to get down to the HA seating.


----------



## sunset7132

We got a dining package, only for seating reasons since I'm in the wheelchair, but I wonder if fast pass would keep me just   As safe , the dining package is costly
And not our taste


----------



## mamabunny

We had only FP+, and had no problems in getting seated appropriately.  

We were there waiting at the very beginning of our FP+ time.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

We had a FP, and I was directed right round to the entrance opposite the entrance to Expedition Everest.  I parked up and walked just two steps down to a bench there and shuffled along it to fill in the space. I don't think it would have made much difference to have a FP or not, tbh, as they were letting people in from at least 4 different places round the central lake.  

It was a pretty good view, although not having a load of people's arms holding up cameras and stuff in our faces would have been preferable!  The man behind me basically moaned most of the way through, and I wasn't even videoing the show myself!  I noticed that he stood up and leant against the railing behind him for the best part of the show.

The show is beautiful, though, and well worth the wait.


----------



## prettygirl

disneydork said:


> I just called Disney Dining and they told me that the dining package area is wheelchair accessible.  I hope that turns out to be true.


many areas for ecv and wheelchair in back with good view.


----------



## SueM in MN

Just FYI - page 2 of this thread has pictures of the accessible seating spots in the Fastpass area.


----------



## MouseOfCards

QTWO said:


> The seats for the dining package are absolutely accessible (at the top of the theater) and they are great seats too...  There are places for chairs and bench seats for companions.


That's great. Thank you!


----------



## MouseOfCards

SueM in MN said:


> Just FYI - page 2 of this thread has pictures of the accessible seating spots in the Fastpass area.


Thanks for pointing this out; would have missed it otherwise. Great pics!


----------



## tink15823

ashleypmo said:


> We will be traveling with our two children with Down syndrome, one of whom will be in a SN stroller, and the other will be in a regular stroller which we'll get a wheelchair pass for. Both are mobile and can transfer out of the strollers for attractions: they need them for safety reasons (DSDs, 11, is an elopement risk). Question: best strategy for RoL?  Is there special designated wheelchair seating? DAS?
> My son does best in his stroller while waiting in queue, but he needs to sit down closer in order to stay engaged with shows (he has some vision issues).
> 
> With Fantasmic, we tried sitting in the wheelchair section once, but it was too far back. I ***THINK*** last trip a CM let us get our seats early-- but I can't remember for certain. I feel like I remember them telling us to go to a certain entrance and we were able to get in.
> 
> With FotLK, they let us enter early,  bring him into the theater in the stroller, and then park it along the back and sit in the front row.
> 
> Any insight into how RoL will handle this? What we should expect/ask for? Thanks!


I would go to the seating area early and explain everything you just posted . We have always found Disney goes above and beyond to help its guest .


----------



## married2mm

I'm in a wheelchair and have the RoL dining package booked. 
Do you know if we will be seated at the top of the seating or near the water?


----------



## SueM in MN

married2mm said:


> I'm in a wheelchair and have the RoL dining package booked.
> Do you know if we will be seated at the top of the seating or near the water?


This photo/map by a poster named Robo shows the different seating areas. The ROL dining package area has accessible seating in both the top and bottom (by the water row).
Which you end up in will depend on what has already been filled at the time you arrive. The theater is wide and not very deep, so even the top row is not really far from the water. I believe that area is only about 14-16 rows deep. 
The entire theater is stadium seating, so the rows are not directly under each other.


----------



## married2mm

SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 304045
> This photo/map by a poster named Robo shows the different seating areas. The ROL dining package area has accessible seating in both the top and bottom (by the water row).
> Which you end up in will depend on what has already been filled at the time you arrive. The theater is wide and not very deep, so even the top row is not really far from the water. I believe that area is only about 14-16 rows deep.
> The entire theater is stadium seating, so the rows are not directly under each other.



Thanks ever so much sue-that's marvellous


----------



## CJN

The one thing to remember about the ROL accessible seating is that, at the top at least where I was directed, there is only one seat available for a companion next to each spot for ECV/wheelchair. We ran into a bit of a problem on our last trip. I was with three other people and about the time we were trying to figure out who was going to sit with me, a woman with two daughters was directed into the spot next to me. The daughters were pretty unhappy that only one could sit with mom and the other would have to go sit alone in general seating. So I told them to go ahead and use my companion seat, which meant one ended up on each side of mom. My family then went to sit right at the top of the stadium seating directly below me. While that might sound okay, the problem is the dividing wall is so tall that I couldn’t see them much less talk to them or share popcorn and drinks as planned (although my new friends did share popcorn).

I *think* the bottom accessibility is more open. In other words even if there’s only one companion seat, other family members can sit right behind or, at least, in close proximity. But if you have more than two in your party make sure you take all this into account and get there early enough to secure the seating you want for the rest of your group.


----------



## mamabunny

CJN said:


> The one thing to remember about the ROL accessible seating is that, at the top at least where I was directed, there is only one seat available for a companion next to each spot for ECV/wheelchair. We ran into a bit of a problem on our last trip. I was with three other people and about the time we were trying to figure out who was going to sit with me, a woman with two daughters was directed into the spot next to me. The daughters were pretty unhappy that only one could sit with mom and the other would have to go sit alone in general seating. So I told them to go ahead and use my companion seat, which meant one ended up on each side of mom. My family then went to sit right at the top of the stadium seating directly below me. While that might sound okay, the problem is the dividing wall is so tall that I couldn’t see them much less talk to them or share popcorn and drinks as planned (although my new friends did share popcorn).
> 
> I *think* the bottom accessibility is more open. In other words even if there’s only one companion seat, other family members can sit right behind or, at least, in close proximity. But if you have more than two in your party make sure you take all this into account and get there early enough to secure the seating you want for the rest of your group.



The bottom row does have more options for close seating - but you do have to get there early enough that your family members could be seated in the row directly behind you.  We were very early with our Fastpasses last time we saw it, but even before we were settled, a family had taken up the entire row directly behind me.


----------



## xxarwenxx

Thank you for all the information here ... I am trying to find out specifically which is the better seating/view for EVC (cannot transfer) - should we book an FP or the dinner package?


----------



## SueM in MN

xxarwenxx said:


> Thank you for all the information here ... I am trying to find out specifically which is the better seating/view for EVC (cannot transfer) - should we book an FP or the dinner package?


I don’t think it actually matters.
There are a lot of floating elements and they cover the entire water area quite well. This picture was taken from the row along the water in section E in the map above


----------



## mamabunny

I was just talking to Guest Services today about the FP+ for ROL and was told that all "VIP" and FP+ seating is in the same area; the right end as you face the water (the Asia end).

So, dinner packages, the new "A Path Less Traveled" experience/tour, and FP+ will all be together at the right (Asia) end.  As always, there is accessible seating at the top, and at the bottom (first row on the water) in this area.  

Arrive early; there are a limited number of those accessible spots, especially down on the water.


----------



## xxarwenxx

Thank you both!  Perfect and allows me to proceed with the AK part of my planning


----------



## blondietink

ashleypmo said:


> We will be traveling with our two children with Down syndrome, one of whom will be in a SN stroller, and the other will be in a regular stroller which we'll get a wheelchair pass for. Both are mobile and can transfer out of the strollers for attractions: they need them for safety reasons (DSDs, 11, is an elopement risk). Question: best strategy for RoL?  Is there special designated wheelchair seating? DAS?
> My son does best in his stroller while waiting in queue, but he needs to sit down closer in order to stay engaged with shows (he has some vision issues).
> 
> With Fantasmic, we tried sitting in the wheelchair section once, but it was too far back. I ***THINK*** last trip a CM let us get our seats early-- but I can't remember for certain. I feel like I remember them telling us to go to a certain entrance and we were able to get in.
> 
> With FotLK, they let us enter early,  bring him into the theater in the stroller, and then park it along the back and sit in the front row.
> 
> Any insight into how RoL will handle this? What we should expect/ask for? Thanks!


 u

FYI, there is wheelchair seating at Fantasmic right down in front. You will have to ask specifically for it from a CM and they will have to guide you down there down a ramp from the side of the amphitheater.  If there are non-disabled people sitting in the area, they will ask them to move.  Be warned, though, you will get wet!  But it is great fun!


----------



## SueM in MN

blondietink said:


> u
> 
> FYI, there is wheelchair seating at Fantasmic right down in front. You will have to ask specifically for it from a CM and they will have to guide you down there down a ramp from the side of the amphitheater.  If there are non-disabled people sitting in the area, they will ask them to move.  Be warned, though, you will get wet!  But it is great fun!


on page 2, there are pictures of the accessible seating in both the front and back of the theater


----------



## blondietink

SueM in MN said:


> on page 2, there are pictures of the accessible seating in both the front and back of the theater



Those pictures are of ROL, not Fantasmic. I was talking about Fantasmic.


----------



## SueM in MN

blondietink said:


> Those pictures are of ROL, not Fantasmic. I was talking about Fantasmic.


Sorry - this thread is about ROL. I missed that the reference was to Fantasmic.


----------



## Lilsia

delete


----------



## Cloudboy

Is there a place to park ECVs? We will have two, though the people using them can walk shorter distances. It would be easier for them to just park the ECV near an entrance and walk to the seats.


----------



## mamabunny

Cloudboy said:


> Is there a place to park ECVs? We will have two, though the people using them can walk shorter distances. It would be easier for them to just park the ECV near an entrance and walk to the seats.



Your party will simply need to let the CMs know that they prefer to park the ECVs and walk to their seats. There will be a parking area for mobility devices and strollers - don't be surprised if the ECVs get moved around a little before you get back to them at the end of the show.


----------



## muffyn

1) has this become DAS available yet?
2) if i dont want to get out of my ECV ( even though I am able to ) can i still sit in it?


----------



## gap2368

muffyn said:


> 1) has this become DAS available yet?
> 2) if i dont want to get out of my ECV ( even though I am able to ) can i still sit in it?


1 as fair as I know no it is not DAS yet.

2 yes you can stay in your ECV there are sosts up front and in the back for ECV wheelchair


----------



## MulanMom

I've read through the thread, but didn't see any mention of the ROL dessert party.  Is the seating shared with the dining package folks?  Is it in a separate area?


----------



## mamabunny

MulanMom said:


> I've read through the thread, but didn't see any mention of the ROL dessert party.  Is the seating shared with the dining package folks?  Is it in a separate area?



I don't think we have had anyone here do the ROL dessert party yet...


----------



## SueM in MN

MulanMom said:


> I've read through the thread, but didn't see any mention of the ROL dessert party.  Is the seating shared with the dining package folks?  Is it in a separate area?


Blog Mickey had a review of the dessert party, with photos and an area circled where the seating is for the party.

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/review-rivers-of-light-dessert-party-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## MulanMom

SueM in MN said:


> Blog Mickey had a review of the dessert party, with photos and an area circled where the seating is for the party.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/review-rivers-of-light-dessert-party-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Sue, thank you so much for the link.  Definitely helpful!


----------



## sunset7132

joxer1014 said:


> First time in AK with a wheelchair.  We have our FPs for ROL but would like to know if you have to line up at a different area even with the FP?


i am going in my wheelchair, will my 5 family members all be allowed to sit in the handicapped section, i remain inmy wheelchair


----------



## gap2368

sunset7132 said:


> i am going in my wheelchair, will my 5 family members all be allowed to sit in the handicapped section, i remain inmy wheelchair


Yes I think there is room for one or two people next to you the rest of your group will need to sit infront of you


----------



## CJN

Not where I was directed, there wasn’t. That was in the back and there was only a place for one companion. I think if you get there early enough for a spot in front that there’s more room for family on the seating directly behind you. That same strategy doesn’t work if you end up in the back. There’s a wall separating the spots for ECVs/WCs and the benched seating in front of them. I couldn’t see or talk to my family seated in front of me. 



sunset7132 said:


> i am going in my wheelchair, will my 5 family members all be allowed to sit in the handicapped section, i remain inmy wheelchair


----------



## SueM in MN

CJN said:


> Not where I was directed, there wasn’t. That was in the back and there was only a place for one companion. I think if you get there early enough for a spot in front that there’s more room for family on the seating directly behind you. That same strategy doesn’t work if you end up in the back. There’s a wall separating the spots for ECVs/WCs and the benched seating in front of them. I couldn’t see or talk to my family seated in front of me.


It really depends on exactly where you are seated.
The ADA requires at least one companion seat per handicapped space. In order to have the largest number of handicapped spaces, much of the seating for ROL is set up with one companion seat. 
The bottom picture is the seating in the back that CJN is talking about. The top picture is seating at the bottom of the theater, along the water. The spot near the top of the top picture has 3 companion seats.


----------



## CJN

Thanks for posting that picture again, SueM. I’m so hoping to get a spot on the bottom to sit with family this next time. It’s hard to tell in that lower picture but the stadium seating in front of that cement wall is low enough that, iirc, you can’t even see the heads of your family if they’re sitting in front of you.


----------



## sunset7132

thanks everyone


----------



## SueM in MN

CJN said:


> Thanks for posting that picture again, SueM. I’m so hoping to get a spot on the bottom to sit with family this next time. It’s hard to tell in that lower picture but the stadium seating in front of that cement wall is low enough that, iirc, you can’t even see the heads of your family if they’re sitting in front of you.


You are correct. When you are at the top seating, area for the rest of your party to sit is below that cement wall.


----------



## sunset7132

SueM in MN said:


> You are correct. When you are at the top seating, area for the rest of your party to sit is below that cement wall.


can you have your spouse next to you if your in a wheelchair up top?


----------



## SueM in MN

sunset7132 said:


> can you have your spouse next to you if your in a wheelchair up top?


Yes. 
There is one seat for a companion like your spouse next to each wheelchair spot. 
If you have more than one companion, they would not necessarily have a spot next to you.


----------



## sunset7132

SueM in MN said:


> Yes.
> There is one seat for a companion like your spouse next to each wheelchair spot.
> If you have more than one companion, they would not necessarily have a spot next to you.


thats fine  ty ')


----------



## sunset7132

thank God this trips almost here, my health is very bad and i need my Disney fix


----------



## cmwade77

Should we be concerned that Rivers of Light doesn't show on the Disney World calendar for our entire trip the end of January?


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> Should we be concerned that Rivers of Light doesn't show on the Disney World calendar for our entire trip the end of January?


It runs on ‘select nights’ and I don’t know how far out the schedule is set.
Wdwinfo has it as ‘none’ on the January month map.
Touring Plans has it listed on their daily maps for January.


----------



## GamGam

As an alternative let me suggest the outdoor seating behind and below Flame Tree Barbecue.  With a double and a single stroller as well as an ECV, we (party of 7) found that being able to eat at tables and roam a contained covered picnic-type area with a water view of ROL a stress-free alternative.  Yes, you cannot see the projections(they are on the trees around you apparently), but the space on a bridge to the table area gave us elbow room and an unobstructed view...and no waiting time, no problem for a child sleeping reclined in the stroller, and no one minded the little ones moving around, dancing, etc.   Viewed Jan. 2019.


----------



## ameetee

I just saw this thread.  I go to Disney solo and rent an ECV (from ScooterBug).  I got the last spot available up front last time, and it was amazing.  I had a hard time navigating the ECV into the spot and they all cheered me after.  LOL.  But it was worth it.  I ended up recording the entire show, and don't think I could have possibly had a better view.  It was such a great experience.   I've never gotten to see Fantasmic close enough to enjoy it, and if it isn't too cold (since everyone says you'll get wet in the front row there), I might try to see if I can get up front there on my upcoming trip.

My "Rivers of Light" front row video


----------



## Friendly Frog

Any updates since last December? Is this still not on the DAS?  How hard is it to get a spot without a fastpass? It is considered a tier one or two?  Trip will be solo, so there is no getting in line, then sending someone to ask the CM a question.


----------



## CJN

Friendly Frog said:


> Any updates since last December? Is this still not on the DAS?  How hard is it to get a spot without a fastpass? It is considered a tier one or two?  Trip will be solo, so there is no getting in line, then sending someone to ask the CM a question.



It’s a tier two and also relatively easy to get as a last minute day-of fastpass, depending on the crowd level, of course.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## RaySharpton

Last December 2019, I didn't have a very good experience using a Fast Pass+ and finding the line in the dark.  I was sent to the wrong line by three inexperienced Disney cast members.  There was no one in the FP+ line and I was directed to get in line with everyone in front of me past the Fast Pass+ actual entrance.  There was no one lined up at the Fast Pass+ entrance is very hidden, but there was a line already in the regular line.

By the time I was ready to enter, I asked if they wanted to see my FP+ and they took me back to the correct Fast Pass+ entrance where all of the rear and even front spaces were taken.  

A Disney cast member sent me to the other wheelchair entrance, but the show was about to start and there were no more spaces for my wheelchair.










That area to the very top was the poorly designated FP+ entrance.

Blog Mickey was highlighting the desert party area entrance in red.

Way at the bottom out of the picture was where I was directed to enter.  It was past the Nemo Show building shown in the bottom right.  I see a path in the area in front of the Nemo Show building, but they directed me even further to far left seating not in the photo.

This was the standby line that I was directed to go and when I have not had a FP+, I didn't have any issues getting a space nor waiting in line.  It is also a bit hidden, but not behind a regular line like in the photo below.







I was in the rear line which is red.  I didn't see the other space for the FP+ guests.  There was no one in that line yet.  Very frustrating, but I won't make that mistake again.

And I was very early.


----------



## Lilsia

RaySharpton said:


> Last December 2019, I didn't have a very good experience using a Fast Pass+ and finding the line in the dark.  I was sent to the wrong line by three inexperienced Disney cast members.  There was no one in the FP+ line and I was directed to get in line with everyone in front of me past the Fast Pass+ actual entrance.  There was no one lined up at the Fast Pass+ entrance is very hidden, but there was a line already in the regular line.
> 
> By the time I was ready to enter, I asked if they wanted to see my FP+ and they took me back to the correct Fast Pass+ entrance where all of the rear and even front spaces were taken.
> 
> A Disney cast member sent me to the other wheelchair entrance, but the show was about to start and there were no more spaces for my wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That area to the very top was the poorly designated FP+ entrance.
> 
> Blog Mickey was highlighting the desert party area entrance in red.
> 
> Way at the bottom out of the picture was where I was directed to enter.  It was past the Nemo Show building shown in the bottom right.  I see a path in the area in front of the Nemo Show building, but they directed me even further to far left seating not in the photo.
> 
> This was the standby line that I was directed to go and when I have not had a FP+, I didn't have any issues getting a space nor waiting in line.  It is also a bit hidden, but not behind a regular line like in the photo below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the rear line which is red.  I didn't see the other space for the FP+ guests.  There was no one in that line yet.  Very frustrating, but I won't make that mistake again.
> 
> And I was very early.



I am so sorry that you had that experience. Disney does need to do a better job at training their employees. We have come across many cast members that are clueless about their job. Am I the only one who thinks that wheelchair spots should be for ONLY wheelchairs? If you are in a rented ECV, you obviously can walk a few feet to a regular seat. Priority should always be given to those that are not mobile. Especially in a limited event like this.


----------



## RaySharpton

Lilsia said:


> I am so sorry that you had that experience. Disney does need to do a better job at training their employees. We have come across many cast members that are clueless about their job. Am I the only one who thinks that wheelchair spots should be for ONLY wheelchairs? If you are in a rented ECV, you obviously can walk a few feet to a regular seat. Priority should always be given to those that are not mobile. Especially in a limited event like this.



I consider it a lesson learned and I will definitely now where to go next time if I have a Fast Pass+ for Rivers of Light.  I already know where the standby line is.   I guess I was a little frustrated since I had a similar experience the night before at another park.

I went to the Customer Service building at the Animal Kingdom entrance after entering the gates.  I was told that I would be directed by cast members when I got there.  They didn't show me where the FP+ entrance was located on the map.  And at the time that is why I went to see them because I didn't see it on my AK guide map either.  Things happen.  Ninety-nine percent of the time I am always helped by Disney cast members.

I guess the pole with the sign should have an arrow pointed to the right to the FP+ entrance since the sign is so close to the other entrance when guests are lined up early and are so near the FP+ entrance.



In the photo above there was only one line of guests (red line) waiting in front of the FP+ sign.

There was no one sitting on the side like in the photo.  I just went where I was told instead of assuming the FP+ sign was at the (blue line).  It would be better for first-timers if the sign had an arrow pointing to the right because that area didn't look like any entrance.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Is Rivers of Light still not available as a DAS?  With no DAS or Fastpass, do you just get in the regular line, or is there a different line for wheelchairs and scooters? Thanks.


----------



## SueM in MN

Friendly Frog said:


> Is Rivers of Light still not available as a DAS?  With no DAS or Fastpass, do you just get in the regular line, or is there a different line for wheelchairs and scooters? Thanks.


I have not heard of anyone getting DAS for it, but Fastpass is _usually_ still available for it late in the day For the same day.

For Fastpass, we were pulled out early after entering the Fastpass line. Since there are limited spaces, our experience is that they pull out people needing those spaces so there are not people with mobility devices waiting in line when all the spots are gone.

What they really could use is better lighting in the area (along with better signage).


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

Lilsia said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that wheelchair spots should be for ONLY wheelchairs? If you are in a rented ECV, you obviously can walk a few feet to a regular seat. Priority should always be given to those that are not mobile. Especially in a limited event like this.


Although I definitely see your point and agree the 2 should be viewed differently, I would disagree that they should have to park their ECVs. The way they seat people could force someone to walk stairs or walk sideways to their bench seat down a long row, which could be uncomfortable/painful for them to do. I have an electric wheelchair myself, but I can walk short distances... so, how could they really draw that line? I think it would be very challenging for Disney and frustrating for guests. I’m just (slowly) learning that if in you’re in a chair of any sort, you’d better show up early!!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Lilsia said:


> I am so sorry that you had that experience. Disney does need to do a better job at training their employees. We have come across many cast members that are clueless about their job. Am I the only one who thinks that wheelchair spots should be for ONLY wheelchairs? If you are in a rented ECV, you obviously can walk a few feet to a regular seat. Priority should always be given to those that are not mobile. Especially in a limited event like this.


that would not work for me if steps involved as I can not do steps safely even with rail so I would need to take ECV to my seat then after show have someone bring it back to me against traffic going out of show as I have a rental ECV. I can jus hear all the complains as someone is bringing my ECV as they are trying to leave and those who will not be able to leave while I wait for ECVC


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

disneydork said:


> I am trying to find out if anyone knows what the wheelchair access is like for Rivers of Light? We were wondering if it might be safer to do a dining package, and are wondering if the dining package area is wheelchair accessible?  Thanks in advance for any info anyone has!


We did the dining package and I’m in an ECV - no issues whatsoever, great seats. Have fun!


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

Lilsia said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that wheelchair spots should be for ONLY wheelchairs? If you are in a rented ECV, you obviously can walk a few feet to a regular seat. Priority should always be given to those that are not mobile. Especially in a limited event like this.


It’s not “obviously” because I use an ECV for the parks so I don’t have to wheel myself or have other people in my party push me to avoid fatigue. I also bring along my wheelchair because I can’t do stairs. Just because you’re in an ECV doesn’t mean you’re mobile.


----------



## gap2368

Disney has closed this for good    Maybe they have something else in its place that is better.


----------



## lanejudy

I believe at this time they are doing some kind of character caravan on boats.  Time will tell what they end up doing with the ROL theater.

I'm going to unpin this from the top of the forum.


----------



## SueM in MN

Sad that it is ending. It was a very calming experience.
I can see why they ended it - a lot of moving pieces and big crowds to load into the theaters.

I hope eventually they put something else in its place, but don’t expect anything in the near future.


----------

